# Buffalo Chopper



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2006)

A friend has a Mod. 84145 Hobart Buffalo Chopper for sale. It has a 14 inch bowl. First $600.00 takes it home.


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2006)

Cappie could use that if he ever got his business going.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

WTF is a Buffalo Chopper with a fish bowl?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2006)

Something you need for doing all your choked chicken!  :grin:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2006)

Let him Google it.  :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 21, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody tell me what one is, I wanna here it directly from you!  (WD's doing a google now)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Feb 21, 2006)

http://www.hobartcorp.com/hobartg6/pr/h ... -7923(8-03).pdf


----------



## Gary in VA (Feb 21, 2006)

I have a Scharfen with a 19" bowl.  them things is awesome when chopping pork.  I love mine.   Great when you have alot of pork to chop.

Bill is looking for one.  Hope he sees this post.


----------



## john pen (Feb 21, 2006)

"A buffalo chopper can be the most time saving tool in a restaurant, especially if barbeque is on the menu. This item is made to take the meat and mince it very fine. Item has a 1 HP motor (3450 rpm) with permanently lubricated ball bearings, and totally enclosed with the machine. It has a power attachment hub to connect grinder, slicer or grater attachments. Also has a 18" diameter bowl and has a cast aluminum housing."


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2006)

The Hobart does seem to mince the meat, letting it dry out fairly quickly.
I heard there was a blade you could get that doesn't mince as much.
600 bucks is a good deal, those things are workhorses and they ain't cheap.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 21, 2006)

Larry, you need one!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Tim!


----------

